# Aufbauthread Commencal Meta HT 650b - Low Budget -



## Alex1206 (19. März 2021)

Servas,

als Ganzjahresfahrer kommt man immer wieder mit dem Thema Matsch in Berührung....... Leider finden das die Lager vom Fully auf Dauer eher suboptimal. Daher habe ich mich entschlossen eine Winterh..... ähm Winterbike auf die Räder zu stellen und habe mich auf die Suche nach einem geeigneten Rahmen gemacht. Da ich echt genug Räder habe sollte es dieses Mal etwas Besonderes werden, was ich bisher noch nicht gemacht habe........... ein absolutes Low Budget Projekt.
Anforderungen:

Stabil
Hardtail
Material: Stahl oder Alu
Günstig
Federweg flexibel zwischen 140 und 160mm
Das war es dann soweit auch schon vom Grundgerüst......

Es kam wie es kommen musste   

Da schaut man Abends durch die Schraubergruppe in Facebook und siehe da....... Es gab einen nagelneuen Commencal Meta AM Rahmen in Größe L zu verkaufen. Aus Modelljahr 2016 aber für mein Vorhaben super. Also ruckzuck eine PN geschrieben und man ist sich sehr schnell handelseinig geworden......

Wer Lust hat kann sich meinen Aufbau gerne mit anschauen und auch kommentieren. Kritik ist auch kein Thema solange diese sachlich bleibt.






Gruß Alex


----------



## Alex1206 (19. März 2021)

Das gute Stück hat schlanke 2,3 kg    Aber das Gewicht ist mir ziemlich egal. Von daher nur ein Wert für den, den es interessiert.

Weiter geht es und der Rahmen bekommt erst mal eine Kabelführung für eine Dropper. Bei diesem Rahmen war noch kein Gedanke daran eine Stütze mit interner Zugververlegung zu montieren. Daher habe ich Commencal angeschrieben und gefragt ob und wo ich ein Loch bohren darf für die Stütze. Darauf bekam ich eine Zeichnung mit markierten Punkten......

Gesagt .... getan.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (19. März 2021)

Ahhh, das Rad hatte ich auch einmal. Die versteckte Kabelverlegung unter dem Oberrohr finde ich immer noch total super, das hätte ich am liebsten an jedem Rad! Ich bin das mit einer 150mm Fox32 gefahren, sicher wären auch 140mm gegangen. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Alex1206 (19. März 2021)

Es sollte eigentlich ein Projekt werden welches im Laufe der Zeit fertig gestellt wird......... Winter ist ja so gut wie rum.
Aber da Geduld mein zweiter Vorname ist musste ich direkt schauen was man so alles an Teilen dran schrauben kann......

Es fand sich in eBay Kleinanzeigen:
- Saint BSA Innenlager mit Saint Kurbel und einem 30er Kettenblatt

Diverse andere Teile bekam ich von Freunden und Kollegen geschenkt....... was ich an dieser Stelle sagen muss: Hut ab. Absolut mega und ich bin darüber auch mega happy. DANKE!!!!

Code R Bremse
Rock Shox Sektor Federgabel
XTR Kassette 11-fach
SLX Trigger und Schaltwerk 11-fach

Aus weiteren Bezugsquellen kam dann:

WTB i25 Felge (nagelneu für 19,90 €). Da habe ich dann gleich mal 2 gekauft.....
Tune Nabe welche noch im Vorserienstatus ist (Nabensound folgt nach dem Aufbau des Laufrades). Der Klang ist  Schade das die Seriennaben viel leiser sind.
FSA Orbit Steuersatz


Zuhause hat man dann noch ein paar weitere Teile wie Griffe, Vorbau, Pedale etc...... gefunden.

Alle Teile wurden vor allem im Bezug auf den Preis gekauft. Nur bei der Nabe musste ich eine kleine Ausnahme machen.... Ich liebe besondere Nabensounds......


----------



## Danimal (19. März 2021)

Coole Sache! Die Sektor ist meiner Meinung nach total unterschätzt - das ist eine echt brauchbare, stressfreie Federgabel.


----------



## Alex1206 (19. März 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Coole Sache! Die Sektor ist meiner Meinung nach total unterschätzt - das ist eine echt brauchbare, stressfreie Federgabel.



Ich bin sie ehrlich gesagt noch nicht gefahren. Mal schauen wie sie mit meinen 92kg zurecht kommt oder ob da noch Spacer einziehen müssen. Oder traveln....... Falls das mit der überhaupt geht. Mal schauen...... erst mal alles zusammen basteln.
Ein paar Teile fehlen mir noch......


----------



## Alex1206 (19. März 2021)

Eben den Steuersatz eingebaut und auf die Gabel mal schnell den Konus drauf und rein damit ins Bike. 
Ich vertrete übrigens die Meinung das da eher etwas mehr Fett rein gehört wie zu wenig......


----------



## Danimal (19. März 2021)

Meine Sektor Silver RL habe ich seinerzeit (2018) auf 150mm umgebaut - das ging total problemlos.
Mein Rahmen hatte übrigens bereits die Öffnungen für einen internen Dropper, der war dann wohl etwas aktueller als Dein Rahmen. Bei meinen Fotos kannst Du sehen, wie ich die Kiste aufgebaut hatte. Mein Rahmen war ein XL.


----------



## Louis_mtb_ (19. März 2021)

Die Sektor ist echt eine gute Gabel. Hat bei mir bis jetzt noch nie Probleme Gemacht. Zuverlässig und robust


----------



## Alex1206 (19. März 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Meine Sektor Silver RL habe ich seinerzeit (2018) auf 150mm umgebaut - das ging total problemlos.
> Mein Rahmen hatte übrigens bereits die Öffnungen für einen internen Dropper, der war dann wohl etwas aktueller als Dein Rahmen. Bei meinen Fotos kannst Du sehen, wie ich die Kiste aufgebaut hatte. Mein Rahmen war ein XL.



Weißt du noch was für Teile du für den Umbau/Traveln verwendet hast?

PS: Dein Rahmen ist 2 Jahre jünger habe ich auf deinen Bildern gesehen.


----------



## Danimal (19. März 2021)

Aus der Gabel musste nur ein Kunststoff-Spacer entfernt werden. Außer neuen Quetschringen (ginge vermutlich auch mit den bereits gequetschten) braucht man nur etwas Gabelöl für die Tauchrohre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (24. März 2021)

Heute morgen die Kurbel montiert und das Schaltauge sowie Schaltwerk.


----------



## Permafrost (24. März 2021)

interessehalber, wo hast du das Budget ca. angepeilt?


----------



## Alex1206 (24. März 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> interessehalber, wo hast du das Budget ca. angepeilt?



Ehrlich gesagt so wenig wie möglich. Bisher liege ich unter 500 € und mir fehlen nur noch Kleinteile und die Reifen. Ich gehe davon aus unter 600 € zu bleiben. Vielleicht 650 €. Mal schauen ob das realistisch ist.


----------



## Louis_mtb_ (25. März 2021)

Laufräder brauchst du aber auch noch oder? Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Alex1206 (25. März 2021)

Für eines brauch ich noch Speichen. Der Rest ist da bzw. fertig.


----------



## Alex1206 (28. März 2021)

Reifen sind auch gefunden. Die kommen hier aus dem Bikemarkt. 2x Vittoria Mota je 1x Kenda Helldiver und Hellcat. Montiert werden die tubeless und hinten kommt noch ein Insert rein. Da wurde ich auch hier fündig und probiere das Foamo mal aus. Bisher kenne ich nur Cushcore welches ich bei meinem Fully im HR fahre und extrem zufrieden bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (5. April 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Meine Sektor Silver RL habe ich seinerzeit (2018) auf 150mm umgebaut - das ging total problemlos.
> Mein Rahmen hatte übrigens bereits die Öffnungen für einen internen Dropper, der war dann wohl etwas aktueller als Dein Rahmen. Bei meinen Fotos kannst Du sehen, wie ich die Kiste aufgebaut hatte. Mein Rahmen war ein XL.


Moin @Danimal , du scheinst dich mit der Sektor Silver RL auzukennen.
Erstmal schöne Rest-Ostern aus HH 

Hab die Gabel (2017er Modelljahr https://trailhead.rockshox.com/de/specs/27T66700203) in meinem Giant Trance Advance (Juni 2018 als Restposten günstig neu gekauft). 200h Wartung wäre jetzt fällig - soooo viel fahre ich nicht. 
Lief super - bis gestern. Die Dämpfung (Zugstufe) hat aufgegeben. Die Gabel schlägt beim Ausfedern. Nur noch ganz geringe Wirkung wenn ich voll zudrehe. Kein Ölaustritt oder sonst was zu sehen.

Jetzt bin ich unentschieden: Einschicken und 6 Wochen auf Reparatur warten oder was Neues kaufen.
Was mich wundert: meine Sektor hat 42mm Offset als 27.5''er. Das gibt´s heute bei RockShox Modellen nut für 29''er. Die 27.5''er haben 46mm. Oder ist das ein Druckfehler? 
Was wäre denn bei 150mm Travel ne vergleichbare Option?


----------



## Danimal (6. April 2021)

Puh, bei dem Offset kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen - besitze kein 27.5er mehr und weiß nicht, welche Offsets da derzeit gebaut werden. Den Gabelservice bzw. die Reparatur kann ja quasi jeder Gabelservice-Anbieter durchführen. Da findet sich bestimmt einer, der keine sechs Wochen dafür braucht!


----------



## Alex1206 (23. April 2021)

Es geht mal wieder weiter..... 
Ich habe mich an meinen allerersten Laufradbau getraut und mein Laufrad eingespeicht. Anleitung auf Youtube geschaut und los ging es. Abgesehen davon das ich rund 1 Stunde gebraucht habe ist das Einfädeln gar nicht schwer......


----------



## Alex1206 (23. April 2021)

Ein klein wenig habe ich nich weiter gemacht..... Dann hat die bessere Hälfte gerufen das sie Hunger hat und ich für die Burger heute zuständig bin.

Hier gab es eine Änderung bei der Gabel. Eine 29er RS 35 kam mir günstig entgegen. Da werde ich über kurz oder lang Mullet testen.


----------



## Jones_D (28. April 2021)

Da schau ich mit, mein schlecht Wetter Rad ist das 2016er Stahl Meta HT. 
Absoluter Traum das Rad 🥰


----------



## Alex1206 (29. April 2021)

Leider konnte ich letzte Woche bei einem Radkollegen eine Bremse fahren......... man weiß ja wie das endet..... Es ist eine Shigura. Bei ihm mit MT5 Sätteln und Saint Gebern. Ich habe mich dann mal belesen und habe so geschaut...... Zack..... MT7 Sättel mit gelben Ringen liegen zuhause. Leider möchte meine Frau auch eine neue Bremse.... Mal schauen ob ich 2 Shiguras baue. Das Ganze wird dann kombiniert mit XT Gebern weil die zum einen die identische Technik mit Servo-Wave etc. haben und dazu kostentechnisch sehr attraktiv sind. 
Die Tage kommen auch neue Bilder weil dann fast alle da ist zur Fertigstellung des Bikes


----------



## Alex1206 (3. Mai 2021)

Heute habe ich den Umbau fast abgeschlossen. Es wurde auch gleich ein Mullet-Aufbau.
Code ist mit neuer Leitung fertig montiert und entlüftet (ein Danke geht hier an Msrkus für die Unterstützung); Kette, Variostütze, Kabel verlegt etc. ist auch gemacht.
Es steht noch aus

neue Schaltwerksschraube weil eine verbogen ist
Kettenstrebenschutz montieren (erst mal oldschool einen alten Schlauch)
Teile des Rahmens gegen Scheuerstellen abkleben
vorne eine große Bremsscheibe mit Centerlock montieren.
Einige Leitungen nochmal final kürzen und schön verlegen


----------



## Alex1206 (4. Mai 2021)

First Ride mit Leni. Mit ihr über die Trails zu fliegen ist super.
Spontaner Ersteindruck: Extrem wendig und verspielt. Mullet ist bergab der Hammer. Bergauf steigt die Front recht früh und verlangt nach einer angepassten Position.


----------

